# Hello from Louisiana



## Dennis R (Oct 12, 2017)

Hey Brethren,
I live in the Northshore area District 14. I also am a member of The Valley of New Orleans. I'm looking forward to traveling to other states and visiting with others. I do a lot of traveling on my Harley with the wife.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 12, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Brandon B (Oct 15, 2017)

Good morning Brother! I live just outside of Jackson, MS. I do not get down towards New Orleans very much but would love to travel south and visit your lodge. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 15, 2017)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 16, 2017)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Dennis R (Oct 16, 2017)

Brandon B said:


> Good morning Brother! I live just outside of Jackson, MS. I do not get down towards New Orleans very much but would love to travel south and visit your lodge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


If you get the chance to get down this way stop on by 

Sent from my SM-G928V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Landry (Oct 16, 2017)

Greetings fellow Louisianan!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 17, 2017)

Welcome to the forum


----------

